# 4/2/2015 Pcola Beach (Pompano are thick)



## Damascusbeach (Apr 2, 2015)

The pompano must be thick on Pcola beach because I was able to catch 8 pompano in an hour and a half this morning with the family. We caught 5 in the first 20 minutes. My 7 year old daughter reeled in 5 of them. Started fishing at 7:45 and was headed home at 9:15. They were good size with 2 of them pushing 2 lbs.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Now thats a fish fry!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

What was their preferred bait? Were you able to find sand fleas? I'll be heading out to Navarre Beach Saturday morning and this has me excited for sure! I have a 7 year old son that hasn't caught anything besides a pinfish, hoping this will be his big day to catch a legal size edible fish!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What was the bait?


----------



## Damascusbeach (Apr 2, 2015)

Sand fleas and it seemed they preferred the small fleas. I did not try to catch any fleas but they have been difficult to catch, at least where I have tried. I bought a dozen live this morning and caught the 8 fish.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I can put an end to this. I'm going to the pier in the morning.


----------



## Damascusbeach (Apr 2, 2015)

I was told that they have been crushing the pompano on the pier the last few days in the surf break with fleas.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Fishing with the family is the best of times especially when you land a bounty like you did. Great job and thanks for the report.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Caught 2 fatties yesterday. One on fleas, one on fish bites. Fleas are everywhere. Caught at least 2 dozen chunkers in one scoop. Went sunset today. Nothing. Started with 2 ounce weights could have used 4. By then its useless to me. Still enjoyed the day off early.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

8 fish on 12 fleas is awesome! Send them west!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

WTG, that's a great day with the family.

That's what it's all about.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

pompanostradamus said:


> 8 fish on 12 fleas is awesome! Send them west!


That's a good average. I don't think I've ever done that good.:thumbup:


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome catch. They must be thick, the reports coming in just keep getting better.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

pompanostradamus said:


> 8 fish on 12 fleas is awesome! Send them west!


 and East!!


----------



## Silverfin (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome! We are camping at Ft Pickens tomorrow. We hope to catch a few!


----------

